# A little theme



## psicorp

Just something I whipped up, not sure if I'm going to develop it further or something yet.

Critique or comments appreciated though..

http://www.coaxmusic.com/dl/coax_-_thriller2.mp3

Thanks for your time!


----------



## GrandMasterK

Holy crap, that was great! Write more, post more, I can't wait to hear more stuff from you.


----------



## psicorp

Wow thanks man!
I have a release coming up on the internet, I will post it here.


----------

